# Our new plow truck with lighting.



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Picked up a like new 2005 F550 dump to demo and plow with. Outfitted with all Strobes N More brand lights. Millennium Minibar, E6 in grill and back of truck along with hideaway leds front and rear and rear work lights tied to reverse. We transferred our plow over to new mount but all wiring same as prior Chevy.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys gunna post a night time video of this bad boy all lit up?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh boy... 6.0...

Welcome to the club.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

My wallet cries every-time I see 6.0

I had one that cost me 14k in 13 months just in motor work.

I should have done a cummins swap the first time it crapped to bed. I traded it off after owning it for 15 months and took a bath.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> My wallet cries every-time I see 6.0
> 
> I had one that cost me 14k in 13 months just in motor work.


So you figured what the hell let's buy another...?


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So you figured what the hell let's buy another...?


Uhhh. I'm not the OP


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> Uhhh. I'm not the OP


You're right my bad...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're right my bad...


Apparently the jorts are restricting blood flow to your brain...that was JT.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> My wallet cries every-time I see 6.0
> 
> I had one that cost me 14k in 13 months just in motor work.
> 
> I should have done a cummins swap the first time it crapped to bed. I traded it off after owning it for 15 months and took a bath.


At one time I owned 3...I still cry when I see one.

Funny story. I went fishing with my boy and was going to get the truck. Walking through a parking lot some guy fired up his 6.0...I swear I broke into a cold sweat when I heard that. That's some PTSD right there.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> At one time I owned 3...I still cry when I see one.
> 
> Funny story. I went fishing with my boy and was going to get the truck. Walking through a parking lot some guy fired up his 6.0...I swear I broke into a cold sweat when I heard that. That's some PTSD right there.


Right? The 2nd time it went down I was in Guymon Oklahoma headed to a wind farm... Let off the foot feed coming to a red light and she was done. No warning or anything... That bill was $6,800

When I went to pick up the truck 3 months later the mechanic said "don't try to drive this back to Illinois, it wont make it"

Drove it down the street to a dealer and traded it in on a 13 fusion titanium. I paid 22k for the truck and had 14k in the motor. I was SHOWN 15,500 on trade... You do the math.. Owned it less than 15 months total.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I just had a guy in here, same truck, 6.0. running 230 up hills, blowing out coolant. Very politely I said, sorry to hear that, but I can't help you. I just don't hate myself that much to get involved.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I just had a guy in here, same truck, 6.0. running 230 up hills, blowing out coolant. Very politely I said, sorry to hear that, but I can't help you. I just don't hate myself that much to get involved.


Could/would have been a big revenue producer.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could/would have been a big revenue producer.


I got the impression his funds were on the low side, I have enough people on the payment plan now.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Geez you guys know how to ruin this guys happy moment. 
I personally think your new truck and pretty lights are top shelf!

Apparently you are going to go broke trying to drive it. :-( 
Maybe just park it and let the pretty lights flash? Just an idea.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

rick W said:


> Geez you guys know how to ruin this guys happy moment.
> I personally think your new truck and pretty lights are top shelf!
> 
> Apparently you are going to go broke trying to drive it. :-(
> Maybe just park it and let the pretty lights flash? Just an idea.


I think the truck looks great. As long as he never fires up that motor, it will last forever.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

And I would like to see a night video of the lights. I just did a service call in the rain. Almost got creamed. Would like to add a few more lights to the service truck.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh did I say it’s now For Sale...

Good news is I don’t use it commercially other than my own projects, towing my kubota around, and plowing offices and home. 

So what should I be on the lookout for issues wise?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Strobesnmore said:


> Oh did I say it's now For Sale...
> 
> Good news is I don't use it commercially other than my own projects, towing my kubota around, and plowing offices and home.
> 
> So what should I be on the lookout for issues wise?


Sorry, I feel some what to blame for this...

Watch for...

pudding like substance in the collant
Diesel in the collant
No collant

Others will add, but those were the things that led to a new motor being installed for me... the rest of the stuff is very minor... only 5 or so grand every trip to the mechanic...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sorry, I feel some what to blame for this...
> 
> Watch for...
> 
> ...


Plug it in between November 15 and April 15


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I've know a few with 6.0s without problems. I also see a lot still on the road. You already own it now, might as well enjoy it, and see how it goes.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We will try to keep
It indoors if space allows and will keep my eye out for the other signs. So far been great and the prior owner definitely babied it. Truck shows like brand new. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> At one time I owned 3...I still cry when I see one.
> 
> Funny story. I went fishing with my boy and was going to get the truck. Walking through a parking lot some guy fired up his 6.0...I swear I broke into a cold sweat when I heard that. That's some PTSD right there.


One of my favorite memories of our 6.0 is having the turbo boot pop off, while on the highway in the left lane during early morning rush in winter. It's always a joy to crawl up and under that hood with a flashlight in your mouth to get that thing back on. Meanwhile, cars are rushing by at 70mph, scratch that, 80mph. Good times. GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Strobesnmore said:


> We will try to keep
> It indoors if space allows and will keep my eye out for the other signs. So far been great and the prior owner definitely babied it. Truck shows like brand new. Thanks for all the tips.


Do you know if the previous owner did any work to it? You can "bulletproof" them. It's expensive and doesn't always seem to work, but those I know who have done so seem to have better luck.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I bought from a dealer but carfax had one owner since new which made me more comfortable. We changed the oil even after dealer said they did it and a basic service.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

if its for sale next spring i may be interested in it  otherwise, im waiting for a video of the lighting lol


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Those are great running motors when you have the "right mechanic" doing the work to update and make the motor reliable vs being stock. Then again I see stock ones still going. Although its luck of the draw sometimes too.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

dieselss said:


> You guys gunna post a night time video of this bad boy all lit up?[/QUOTE
> 
> Although, a light show / truck pics would look good on Misquamicut Beach R.I.... years ago drank a few  @ clubs on that strip, in the ocean state !


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

i'll try and get a nighttime video up for you. 
Getting ready for the Black Friday Sale and been busy stocking shelves!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Strobesnmore said:


> i'll try and get a nighttime video up for you.
> Getting ready for the Black Friday Sale and been busy stocking shelves!


When do you show prices? The day of?


----------

